# MonStar's Final FINAL journal.



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

just kidding


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2004)

I was like another? LMAO  You evil man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL, I was like what the hell?


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 15, 2004)

As Larry the Cable Guy would say " I don't care who ya are ,that's funny !"


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 15, 2004)

I took that one, hook, line and sinker!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 15, 2004)

your lucky that it was YOU Mono that started this thread..... or else Mikster would have been faced with evil consequences  
NO MORE JOURNALS!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

That was tooo funny Mono!


----------

